# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  ασυρματη εκπομπη απο κεραια στη τηλεοραση

## Κώστας87

παιδια για να μη τραβηξω καλωδια τρυπισω τοιχους κλπ,θελω να βαλω εναν πομπο στη πριζα που ερχεται η κεραια,να μου το στελνει σε ενα δεκτη στο δωματιο...τι ακριβως χρειαζομαι? μπορει να μου προτινει καποιος κατι? θελω να μπορω ταυτοχρονα να βλεπω διαφορετικα καναλια στις 2 τηλεορασεις..κατι τετοιο να ψαχνω??
http://www.electroland.gr/philips/ak...i-metadosi.htm

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αφού το βρήκες , αγόρασέ το .. 

Οτιδήποτε άλλο , θα σου κοστίσει περισσότερο , σε χρήμα και χρόνο.

----------


## GeorgeH

Φίλε Κώστα,
αυτό που βρήκες μεταφέρει μόνο 1 κανάλι
διότι έχει είσοδο SCART
απλά μεταφέρει το σήμα του τηλεχειρηστηρίου 
στο σημείο εκπομπής, για να επιλέγεις κανάλι,
όχι από τον πομπό,
αλλά από την συσκευή που παίρνεις το σήμα.
(TV, δορυφορικός ή επίγειος ψηφιακός δέκτης κλπ)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος, δεν κάνει για την δουλειά που θέλεις.
Μεταφέρει μόνο το κανάλι που βλέπει η άλλη συσκευή. Αυτό που ζητάς δεν γίνεται.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Να πω την αμαρτία μου , δεν πρόσεξα καθόλου τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά από το κουτί,  νόμιζα ότι χρησιμοποιεί την ηλεκτρική καλωδίωση ως καλώδιο μεταφοράς RF , με ειδικούς αποκόπτες .

----------


## PCMan

Βρήκα αυτό. Δεν κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλεις αλλά μπορεί να σε εξυπηρετήσει.
Ο Δέκτης συνδέεται στην τιβί όπως σε αυτό που βρήκες εσύ, με scart δηλαδή. Το καλώδιο της κεραίας μπαίνει στον πομπό και απο κει μπορεις να δείς στον δέκτη όποιο κανάλι θες διότι υπάρχει tv tuner στον δέκτη. Δηλαδή την τιβί σου εσυ θα την έχεις ρυθμισμένη στο AV και θα αλλάζεις κανάλια απο αυτό το μηχάνημα με το τηλεκοντρόλ που σου δίνει.

Για μένα τράβα καλώδιο.. Πρόσφατα πηρα μία τέτοια συσκευή και απογοητευτηκα πάρα πολύ.. Παρεμβολές απο bluetooth συσκευές σε σημείο να μην βλέπεις τίποτα, εικόνα κάτω του μετρίου, διακοπές στο σήμα, ειδικά αν περάσει καποιος μπροστα απο τις κεραίες. Τωρα σε εσένα που υπάρχει και ντουβάρι, νομίζω ότι το καλώδιο είναι μονόδρομος..

----------


## Κώστας87

και οχι ενα..αλλα 2 ντουβαρια...οποτε δε γλυτωνω το ομοαξονικο....ευχαριστω παιδια...

----------

